# Dexter cattle for sale in Virginia



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

It is time to pay the bills. To do this, I have to sell some of my Dexters. Here's what I have to offer:










Breanna of Paradise, ADCA 027308, LEG917. Black horned heifer born 12/17/2011. Genotyped, parentage verified, A2/A2, chondro carrier, PHA free, carries dun. Breanna is very solidly built. Beefy, yet her dam has a generous udder with long tests and her sire carries the same. Friendly, gentle calf.

Jams Tralee Seara, ADCA 14387, LEG15, PDCA 201247. Black horned cow born 6/7/2003. Genotyped, A2/A2, chondro carrier, PHA free, carries dun. Seara has a very beefy body type and makes great calves. A generous udder and long teats. Currently bred to Brenn of Paradise for a fall calf. Rebreeds easily. Short in height, she throws shorter than average calves. Here's a video of one of her bulls:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cmBOSMW76ls]Mahoney with Edan and Charlie (2) - YouTube[/ame]










Jams Irish Mist, ADCA 17922, LEG63, Dun horned cow born 3/27/2006. Genotyped, A2/A1, chondro free PHA free. Typical classic Dexter dual purpose lines. Misty has been milked and has a great personality. Unlike many duns, she has a smooth, glossy coat that shines. Currently bred to Brenn of Paradise for a fall calf. A great mother that raises excellent calves.










Gailge Feth of Paradise, ADCA 027307, LEG904. Black horned heifer born 12/1/2011. Genotyped, parentage verified, A2/A1, chondro free, PHA free, carries dun. Beefier than her dam, Feth is more solidly built than most long legged cows. She has no apparent flaws.










Steer #142. Long legged dun steer, 26 months old, completely grass fed, he never learned to eat anything else. Free ranged, never had vaccinations, antibiotics or hormones. Well fleshed with mild padding at the tail head. Probably 650 lbs. Ready for the freezer.










Steer Bobalew. Long legged dun steer with 1/4 Jersey heritage. 19 months old, primarily grass fed, ate mineral-laced feed whenever he could steal some. Free ranged, No vaccinations, antibiotics or hormones. Well fleshed, beginning to have some padding at the tail head. Probably 550 lbs. Ready for finishing.

None of my Dexters have had any antibiotics, hormones or vaccination. They've never been fed medicated feed. Wormers were used occasionally and they were sometimes sprayed for flies. Otherwise, they are as nature intended them to be. Their herd life is tranquil and their ndividual and herd behavior is gentle. I freely walk among them at all times, petting them. All but steer #142 eat from my hand.

If necessary to meet import requirements of your state or your preferences, I will have vaccinations given by my vet.

My full contact information is on the second page of my website:

Index Â» Page 1 of 2


----------

